# 조밥 사랑 (Cho Bab Sa lang)



## indigoduck

Yoboseyo.

Does anyone know what is "Cho Bab Sa Lang" "조밥 사랑" ? And how to write this in Hanja.

It's a kind of food item and i think it's flat and orange. I saw it at Korean grocery store.

Kam sa ham ni da.


----------



## Warp3

Those are native Korean words, so they don't have direct Hanja equivalents.  If you went for Sino-Korean synonyms instead, though, you could come up with something like this, though:
조>곡식(穀食)
밥>식(食) or perhaps 쌀>미(米) (though 쌀 refers to uncooked rice)
사랑>애(愛)


----------



## kenjoluma

I believe it is 초밥, not 조밥.
초밥 is sushi. 초(醋) means venegar(식초). 밥 means rice. That's how we Koreans call sushi. 

'초밥 사랑'... I guess this is a name of a japanese restaurant. What a tacky name...


----------



## hogeun78

"Cho Bab Sa Lang (초밥사랑)" = "Sushi love"


----------



## pktopp

Warp3 was 3/4 correct. The first term, *초 *is the only part of the utterance that is Sino-Korean, and the corresponding hanja is *醋* (cho=vinegar). *밥* (bap=rice) is native Korean, meaning "rice" as is *사랑* which means "love".

As to whether this name is tacky or not, I cannot say, as I am not a native speaker of Korean. However, because of my frequent trips to Korea, as well as living near Korea Town in New York, I can say that the noun 사랑 (sarang) is often appended to foodstuffs and restaurants. Two possible translations might be "For the love of sushi" or "I love sushi".


----------



## Warp3

For reference, I was (a) going based on the OPs spelling of 조밥 and (b) going by the fact that the answers he received in the other thread he created and Naver's Korean to English dictionary both confirm that the term 조밥 does exist as a food item as well.

I hadn't actually run across the term 초밥 until this thread (though I should have picked up 초 (vinegar) by now since they use that term quite often on 패밀리가 떴다).


----------

